# Seven Samuarai



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I was channel surfing last night and came across the movie Seven Samurai. I ALMOST got sucked in to watching the entire movie AGAIN even though it was midnight when I started watching it. This is despite the fact that I've seen the movie at least 4 or 5 times already -- and it's long (at 203 minutes) and old (1954) and subtitled (originally in Japanese).

For those of you that haven't seen it yet--stop reading this now and go rent/buy it. It's one of my all time favorite movies. If you've seen The Magnificent Seven, then you've seen the American remake. 

The quick plot is..

*Spoiler* 



a peasant village learns that they are going to be invaded by a group of bandits. The go to the nearest city/town to recruit some samurai to protect them. However, they're all poor and recruiting samurai is tough when you can't pay more than room and board (i.e., plain rice).




Although the acting is slightly over the top/exaggerated, it's still feels real to me. And although the movie is almost 3.5 hours long, it doesn't feel like it. 

Although there is a lot of action at the end, it's not action packed from beginning to end. The movie dabbles in the bushido and zen philosphies that I found interesting. It's ALMOST a "quiet" movie.

I've recommended the movie to several people in the past. Some didn't get it, or it was too long, or they couldn't handle subtitles, etc. However, others have loved the movie. 

Anyway, I HIGHLY recommend this movie.

JCD


----------

